

Internet marketing for technology startups - Interview with Bob Massa - shabda
http://42topics.com/blog/2008/05/interview-with-bob-massa/

======
rrival
"Shabda: ... with a budget of 10000 ... to make a kick ass product ... spend
5000 for making a so-so product and spend 5000 on marketing[?] What would you
recommend?

Bob Massa: Spend $1,000 building a kick-ass product and $9,000 on marketing.
Marketing NEVER takes care of itself."

That seems a little extreme.

~~~
shabda
He is a marketing Guru. Of course that would be his opinion. :)

